# Adriana Lecouvreur



## curzon (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd be interested to hear who went to this and their reactions. I went to the first night and was somewhat underwhelmed with most of the cast apart from Kaufmann who was glorious.
A return visit two weeks later was like watching a different show. Possibly the addition of Borodina in absolutely top form pulled everyone else's game up but the difference was extraordinary. Gheorghiu sounded much happier and more into the role and, somewhat to my surprise, held her own against Borodina. Corbelli who had sounded dry and strained as Michonnet on the opening night was in much better voice and retained his touching characterisation of the only nice character in the piece. Just shows that first nights are rarely the best point to judge a production.

Sebastian


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

curzon said:


> I'd be interested to hear who went to this and their reactions.


Where? And who was the conductor?


----------



## curzon (Dec 1, 2010)

At the RO with Mark Elder conducting


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Please see review in What have you seen recently thread.


----------

